# some random CL SHEEEEEEEIT PPL MAY FIND USEFUL



## angerisagift (Jun 28, 2015)

okay under cars/trucks some1 posted a blue bird bus 4 like $4500, under RV some posted a 1975 Dodge Fargo RV 4 like $1000 and finally a internship at a hostel that looks like in FT Collins in the bev/food section of CL. sorry not computer savvy so mayb @Tude or @MolotovMocktail can paste/post this SHEEEEEEEEEIT if any1 finds this useful.


----------



## Tude (Jun 28, 2015)

Cool beans there sir - I'm sending off to @Matt Derrick


----------



## angerisagift (Jun 28, 2015)

Tude said:


> Cool beans there sir - I'm sending off to @Matt Derrick


SWEEEEEET!!! i know some peeps r looking 4 rvs/bus and some 4 alternative jobs/housing


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 28, 2015)

Not an intro, moved to general banter

Internet hug for whoever creates a quality CL tutorial geared for StP members and the things we can often use: rideshare, gigs, services offered, buy/sell. Double hug if it offers great keywords to use and helpful hints.


----------



## Odin (Jun 28, 2015)

sounds like something @highwayman would be good at...

not to put him on the spot...


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jun 28, 2015)

I do use craigslist daily & have had much luck with it solving much of my lifes needs. I think that with much of things posted on CL, they are geographically & time sensitive. One must be johnny on the spot at times to take advantage immediately. When I find something really special & specific to our community I will repost on STP for others. I am sure that I have loads of valuable info to offer a tutorial, except time. I will start working on something.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 28, 2015)

@highwayman, that would be awesome if you could.
Here's the first hug just for considering the task:


----------



## East (Jun 28, 2015)

The best craigslist tool I've ever used is IFTTT (https://ifttt.com/connect/craigslist/gmail) . Say you want to see all "van" posted under "$1500" in "vehicles-by owner" in a specific area, you can set up a script to send you an email as soon as new stuff for that search gets posted. If you have notifications for emails set up on your smartphone you'll likely be the first to know about the posting and can be right on top of it. That's just one example. You can also set up general ones so every time someone posts something under "free", for example, it will send you an email right away (this might crowd your inbox though). You could add a location to a query (e.g. california, west, denver) in rideshares and get emailed as soon as someone posts something involving that, or "backpack" in sporting goods, etc. Basically your imagination is the limit. It does take a bit of tinkering, but I think it works pretty well.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 28, 2015)

East said:


> The best craigslist tool I've ever used is IFTTT (https://ifttt.com/connect/craigslist/gmail) . Say you want to see all "van" posted under "$1500" in "vehicles-by owner" in a specific area, you can set up a script to send you an email as soon as new stuff for that search gets posted. If you have notifications for emails set up on your smartphone you'll likely be the first to know about the posting and can be right on top of it. That's just one example. You can also set up general ones so every time someone posts something under "free", for example, it will send you an email right away (this might crowd your inbox though). You could add a location to a query (e.g. california, west, denver) in rideshares and get emailed as soon as someone posts something involving that, or "backpack" in sporting goods, etc. Basically your imagination is the limit. It does take a bit of tinkering, but I think it works pretty well.



This is definitely the kind of stuff which I hope would make its way into a tutorial.


----------

